# Fox Covert Farm, Chellaston, Derbyshire - May 09



## james.s (May 8, 2009)

I have just visited an abandoned pig farm and know what comments to expect 
I am unsure of the history of the place, but the farm itself is not too old, the whole site is in a bad state, with the farmhouse being genuinely dangerous 
I also found the fabled bike.
I have taken more care with my pictures this time, they are proper long exposures, I have decided I have been taking too many snapshots - no more! 

Corridor Shot






Feed Mechanism





Farm House





Grafitti





Bike





Internal Walkway





More Grafitti





Oxygen Thief 





Fireplace Upstairs





Through the floor





Corridor shot again





I love the green light





Darkroom





Dodgy stairs





Thanks for looking


----------



## johno23 (May 8, 2009)

We went sometime last year and although it was not one of our best explores we had a pleasant stroll and got some good photos.Its always good to see someone elses angle on a place.
That farmhouse is fun to negotiate around especially the upper floors.
Good pics


----------



## Krypton (May 8, 2009)

The Farm with the COOL BRICKS!


----------



## thompski (May 8, 2009)

Oxygen Thieves are a bunch of guys from Nottingham - I've seen their work in abandoned industrial units around Nottingham. 

Could have sworn this was in Aston, there isn't many farms in suburban Chellaston these days


----------



## james.s (May 8, 2009)

Yeah it is, I don't know why I put that in the title 

I shamelessly plaigiarised the title, oh yeah... 
like johno said, not the most exciting explore, but certainly relaxing and good for photography


----------



## Seahorse (May 9, 2009)

Old pig farm, eh? I might just have been prompted to pop a few up of one that is abandoned in Aberdeen itself.

I never bothered before because it didn't strike me as particularly interesting at the time, and it was an opportunistic visit with my phone because I was passing anyway.

But there were a couple of things that might be interesting, so Ill pull them off my stick.


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 11, 2009)

thompski said:


> Oxygen Thieves are a bunch of guys from Nottingham - I've seen their work in abandoned industrial units around Nottingham.



Saw some of their work on one of the buildings at the old Cawdor Quarry/Industrial Park site in Matlock a few years back aswell.


----------

